# Ronal 15 Spoke Audi Titanium 18" wheel replicas?



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I notice a lot of people run RS4 replica wheels, but I am more interested in the Audi 15 spoke titanium package wheels. It seems to be pretty hard to find factory ones in the classified and a few google and forum searched have yield not answers. Does anyone know if any company makes a replica of this wheel or am I stuck searching the classifies for factory ones? Thanks guys!


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Vmr's v709, but there 19" only


----------

